#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Martin Mania scx 500

## wout

Hallo allemaal..

We zijn van plan 4 Martin mania scx 500 's aan te schaffen.. Is dit een goed idee? Iemand hier al ervaring mee?
De bedoeling is voor feestjes tot maximaal 200 personen (geen echte fuiven e.d.) en het basislicht hebben we al (2x4-bar, blinders, ed)
PS Ik heb de "zoek" geprobeert en ben al een beetje wijzer geworden, maar heb nog niets gevonden van gebruikerservaring.
We zouden deze willen aansturen met een martin freekie controller..
Laat jullie commentaar dus maar komen [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
MVG
The leader knows; Dateq

----------


## Banned

zijn leuke scans voor het geld ( 226,80 ) iets meer als een JB winner ( deze heeft wel een hogere lichtopbrengst ) maar je hebt wel een MARTIN scan ! voor een paar tientjes meer !
 Winner is duurder geworden ( 215,10 ) 

Als ik nu moest kiezen zou ik voor de prijz zeker de Martin Scan nemen.

Heb ze nog niet werkend gezien !

----------


## Controller

Hi Wout, bij ons op het werk hebben we 12 SCX 500's scan, ik kan je zeker aanraden om deze te nemen. Het optiek wat erin zit is echt goed. 150Watt lampje maar echt fel. Ook de beweging zijn netjes, zonodig snel, mooie kleuren en figuren.

Die freekie zou ik persoonlijk niet nemen, ik zou eerder kijken dan voor een zero88/ sgm.

----------


## Didier

En hoe is deze martin-scan in vergelijking met de Futurelight DJscan 250? 

Of is dit een oneerlijke vergelijking, omdat de ene 150w halogeen en de ander 250w gasontlading is?

----------


## stekelvarke

Een gasontladingslamp is zowiso niet te vergelijken met hallogeen.
Ook heeft de futurelight roto gobo's.
Er loopt ook al een toppic over de SCX 500

----------


## stekelvarke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door controller_
> Die freekie zou ik persoonlijk niet nemen, ik zou eerder kijken dan voor een zero88/ sgm.



De zero 88 frogs en de SGM studio scan controls liggen wel 1000 euro hoger dan de prijs van een freekie.
Dus voor 4 scannetjes is het wel wat overdreven.

----------


## wout

Oke wij weten genoeg, bedankt allemaal.. Als ze zijn aangekocht post ik wel even wat foto's..
The leader knows, Dateq

----------


## Banned

voor een simpele controller kun je een 2510 nemen die heeft sinds kort voorgeprogrameerde shows voor de scx500 scan die shows kun je vinden op de site van Martin.

----------


## VERVALLEN

Die scans zijn ogend enorm goed. Voor een 150W halogeen gaf deze enorm veel licht vond ik!
En waar ik van verschoot is dat ze UV- of congo blauw hebben, en zelfs met de 150W lamp gaf dit zo'n mooie blauwe straal!
Wel is hun wit geler (cfr gasontladingslampen)

Ook een zeer positief punt: DMX adres is met display in te stellen, dus niet meer die kleine vervelende dip-switchen waarbij ge steeds weer opnieuw moet gaan "tellen en uitrekenen" welke ge op en af moet zetten.

Moest deze scan nu uitkomen met MSD of HTI, dan ben ik ook meteen verkocht deze aan te kopen!

----------


## jah

ik weet een aderessje waar je er 4 koopt voor 1180 ex btw inclusief martin freekie dus 1404 inclusief btw

----------


## Banned

hmmm ik een voor dezelfde set 1305,72

Als alles meezit ga ik vrijdag deze set ophalen.

----------


## jah

waar?

----------


## jah

> citaat:bij ons op het werk hebben we 12 SCX 500's scan,



kan je dat een keer foto's of filpje maaken van het effect en de techiek?

----------


## Banned

Jieieiehaaaa ik heb ze binnen gehad en heb maar een woord : FORMIDABEL !


Veel licht en mooie gobo's en kleuren, vooral dat congo blue is sterk zichtbaar !!!

Dus voor diegene die nog twijfelen : KOOP DEZE SCANNER !!!

1404,00 voor 4 scans en freekie ! 

Maar freekie wordt afgeraden .... de 2510 is ideaal voor deze scan omdat er diverse shows op de site zijn van Martin geprogrammeerd op minimaal 4 scans ! Ideaal voor drive in show of losse verhuur : iedere boerenpummel zonder papieren kan dit bedienen en heeft een super show ! 

Kortom applaus voor Martin ( was er eerst ver op uitgekeken vanwege een te hoge prijs )

----------


## Controller

ja ik heb er 12 + 6 kryptons bij ons in de club hangen waar ik LJ ben.

hier is een filmpje op 2.20 minuut zijn ze een aardige tijd zichtbaar.
Het filmpje is gemaakt in 2 zalen namelijk en ze hangen alleen in de grote zal met de kryptons

http://www.shootersboxmeer.nl/multimedia/video.asx

Show komt van mij af [8D]

----------


## Didier

Filmpjes van de SCX scans :P

scx500
http://www.martin.dk/asf/maniaSCX500.asf

scx600
http://www.martin.dk/asf/maniaSCX600.asf

scx700
http://www.martin.dk/asf/maniaSCX700.asf

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Scannertjes zijn absurt goed voor het geld dat je betaalt... in de nieuwe discotheek hier hangen er 48 (ja, dat is leuk!) in een matrix (oke, wel een gejat idee) maar ik was echt enorm verbaast over de opbrengt van zo'n 150 halogeentje. Tent is niet bepaald klein (1000 man op dansvloer denk ik) maar dat schijnen ze toch heel aardig vol (naast de 550 en 250's die er nog hangen). 

Dus niet twijfelen maar kopen wanneer je niet veel meer functionaliteit nodig hebt (want ze zijn wel erg eenvoudig).

Bovenstaande filmpje werkt overigens niet? (van shooters)

----------


## djnoegi

Weet er iemand wat de scx 600 en scx 700 gaan kosten? Heeft iemand hier ook specificatis van. En de klassieke dingen zoals gewicht, afmeting, aantal kanalen.....

----------


## Didier

SCX-600:

Leistungsstarke 24v/250w elc Halogenlampe mit 500 h Lebensdauer (mitgeliefert)
- Hochwertige Optik fÃ¼r scharfe Projektion
- Getrenntes Farb- / Goborad fÃ¼r brillante Effekte
- 9 Vollfarben plus weiÃ
- 7 austauschbare, drehbare Gobos (2 Glasgobos)
- 198Â° Pan und 72Â° Tilt
- Einstellbare Fokuslinse
- DMX kompatibel
- Automatische und musikgesteuerte Triggerung
- Standalone-Betrieb fÃ¼r EinzelgerÃ¤te und Master / Slave
- Zwei DMX Modi: DMX Modus 2 bietet erweiterte Funktionen
- FÃ¼r vorprogrammierte Makros vorbereitet (Software-Upload)
- Flexible Montage
- CE, ETC und cETL geprÃ¼ft
- Gewicht: 12,3Kg


SCX700:
- Rotating Gobo's
- 150w gasontlading

----------


## timescape

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jasper-Lichtbron_
> 
> Scannertjes zijn absurt goed voor het geld dat je betaalt... in de nieuwe discotheek hier hangen er 48 (ja, dat is leuk!) in een matrix (oke, wel een gejat idee) maar ik was echt enorm verbaast over de opbrengt van zo'n 150 halogeentje.



Lachen he Zalinaz...gewoon zo voor in de buurt dan  :Smile:  En idd, scannertjes overtuigen je echt wel zo...




> citaat:
> Weet er iemand wat de scx 600 en scx 700 gaan kosten? Heeft iemand hier ook specificatis van. En de klassieke dingen zoals gewicht, afmeting, aantal kanalen.....



Die duitse copy-paste van Didier hierboven, klopt volgens mij niet helemaal. Althans, roto-gobo's heeft de 600 ook, en een 150W lamp lijkt me ook sterk...
Specs van 600 lijken wel te kloppen.
Prijzen in Duitse webshops blijken zo rond de 535 euro te liggen. 
Importeur in NL (fairlight) kan echter nog niks zeggen, last time I checked, wisten ze nog niet eens wanneer ZIJ ze zouden krijgen...
afwachten dus! (samen met mij  :Smile:  )

----------


## Banned

ZAl\morgen eens aan mijn leverancier vragenb wat ze kosten ! Ze hebben het gezegd maar ben het weer vergeten !
Zodra ik het weet zal ik het aan jullie doorgeven.

Wat ik wel vreemd vind is dat die duitsers ze al kunnen leveren volgens hun site !!!!

Maar het schijnt dat ze nog niet eens zijn uitgeleverd door Martin zelf !

Als het wel zo was stonden ze ook al op hun site vermeld als nieuwe aanvulling.

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jasper-Lichtbron_
> 
> Scannertjes zijn absurt goed voor het geld dat je betaalt... in de nieuwe discotheek hier hangen er 48 (ja, dat is leuk!) in een matrix (oke, wel een gejat idee) maar ik was echt enorm verbaast over de opbrengt van zo'n 150 halogeentje. Tent is niet bepaald klein (1000 man op dansvloer denk ik) maar dat schijnen ze toch heel aardig vol (naast de 550 en 250's die er nog hangen). 
> 
> Dus niet twijfelen maar kopen wanneer je niet veel meer functionaliteit nodig hebt (want ze zijn wel erg eenvoudig).
> 
> Bovenstaande filmpje werkt overigens niet? (van shooters)



hoi jasper zal even link van het filmpje opzoeken. ben admin op die site dus zal dat straks even posten.
http://www.shootersboxmeer.nl/images...Shooters04.WMV


die 48 heeft MJ Sound gehangen.

----------


## axs

Off topic gechat verwijderd

*BACK ON TOPIC!*

----------


## Banned

heb net mijn leverancier gesproken en volgens hun zou de SCX600 450,00 dit is een richtprijs 

De SCX700 rond de 650,00 en de EFX500 rond de 350,00 gaan kosten.

Let wel op dat dit geen VASTE prijzen zijn maar richtprijzen !!!!

Eerste leveringen verwachten ze nog dit jaar maar dat kunnen ze niet met garantie zeggen !

----------


## Baszza91

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> 
> heb net mijn leverancier gesproken en volgens hun zou de SCX600 450,00 dit is een richtprijs 
> 
> De SCX700 rond de 650,00 en de EFX500 rond de 350,00 gaan kosten.
> 
> Let wel op dat dit geen VASTE prijzen zijn maar richtprijzen !!!!
> 
> Eerste leveringen verwachten ze nog dit jaar maar dat kunnen ze niet met garantie zeggen !



Tegen die tijd dat op de markt zijn (en ik genoeg geld heb om ze te kopen, en als het mag van mijn ouders) denk ik dat ze al stukkie goedkoper zullen zijn. Tog of vergis ik me daarin?

Greetzz

----------


## Banned

denk het niet de prijs is een richtprijs en zal echt niet veel veranderen. Dit is de prijs waarmee ze de markt opkomen.


Zolang er geen definitieve prijs is kan ik niets beloven !

----------


## Baszza91

ja dat zou kunnen.
maar de meeste producten worden met verloop van tijd goedkoper of meen ik het maar. Tegen die tijd dat ik plusminus 700 a 750 euro heb om een scan en een tafel te kopen (met snoer :Big Grin: ) dan is ie (scx-600) hoop ik al wat goed koper.

Greetzzz
ps ben pas op de helft van de  700.

----------


## wout

Hallo allemaal. We zijn gisteren nog bij een verdeler geweest hier in de buurt. Hij had jammer genoeg de mania 500 niet opstock maar beweerde wel dat deze scan vaste kleuren had bij zijn gobo's (dus maar 1 wiel met zowel de gobos als de kleuren) nu stel ik mij hier toch vragen bij omdat er duidelijk in de beschrijving staat vermeld dat er een appart gobo/kleurenwiel is en dat voor elke gobo dus elke kleur kan gekozen worden.. Klopt dit, en heeft de verkoper mij verkeerde info gegeven, of vergis ik mij nu hier?
Wou dit toch even checken hier op het forum.. 
Alvast bedankt medeforummers  :Big Grin: 
The leader knows? Dateq

----------


## dh-showtechnic

Hallo allemaal
didier je bent goed in copy/paste  :Wink: 
Aan de scx-600 kan ik al komen hoor de richtpijs is tussen de 450 en 500 euro incl. btw
Over het gobo/kleuren wiel kunnen we kort zijn.
De scx-500 heeft twee verschillende wielen hiervoor!

----------


## Banned

dan is jouw verdeler niet erg op de hoogte van deze scan !

http://www.martin.com/product/produc...ct=maniascx500

Hier de link van de scan ! Hier staan alle gegevens van de scan !

Als je verdeler beweert dat de 500 maar 1 wiel met vaste kleur en gobo heeft zou ik een andere dealer gaan zoeken !

----------


## wout

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> 
> dan is jouw verdeler niet erg op de hoogte van deze scan !
> 
> http://www.martin.com/product/produc...ct=maniascx500
> 
> Hier de link van de scan ! Hier staan alle gegevens van de scan !
> 
> Als je verdeler beweert dat de 500 maar 1 wiel met vaste kleur en gobo heeft zou ik een andere dealer gaan zoeken !



Ja dat was ik ook al aan het denken.. Hij prees erg de JB-systems scannertjes aan (heb het gevoel dat zijn winstpercentage hierop iets hoger ligt dan op martin)[V][V]
Bedankt om dit even duidelijk te stellen.
The leader knows, Dateq

----------


## Banned

tja de winners zijn ook niet slecht voor zijn geld ( heb er goede ervaringen mee ) maar voor die 15 euro meer heb je een MARTIN scan die met minder wattage meer presteerd dan de winner ! hij heeft ook meer en mooiere kleur en gobo's en hij kan halve kleuren geven en is kompakter en lichter wat wil je nog meer .................

----------


## Baszza91

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> 
> tja de winners zijn ook niet slecht voor zijn geld ( heb er goede ervaringen mee ) maar voor die 15 euro meer heb je een MARTIN scan die met minder wattage meer presteerd dan de winner ! hij heeft ook meer en mooiere kleur en gobo's en hij kan halve kleuren geven en is kompakter en lichter wat wil je nog meer .................



Eeehmmm wat wil ik nog meer. Nog bettere lamp en nog goedkoper :Big Grin: .

Greetzzz en cheers

----------


## Banned

wil je meer licht en goedkoper kun je beter gaan slapen en dromen !

een gemiddelde scan van een honkietonkie merk met deze kwaliteit kost al meer als de prijs van Martin !
( 226,80 ) 

Voor deze prijs heb je never een vergelijkbare scan op de markt.

8 DMX kanalen :

Reset
Strobe
Macro's
Dimmer
Kleurenwiel
Gobowiel
Pan 
Tilt

Speed pan / tilt
Speed color / gobowheel

----------


## Baszza91

Ik maakte ook maar een geintje hoor :Big Grin: . Ja ik weet het een beetje laate reactie. Trouwens heeft iemand nog foto's van het binnen werk van de mania scx 500 en de 600 en mss de 700 (kan dat wel). Thnx alvast.

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## gnmixing

Wat wordt er eigelijk bedoelt bij de vergelijking tussen the winner en de scx500 als men hier zegt 'presteert meer'...
Meer lichtopbrengst uit de lamp van 150W? Of gewoon de andere specificaties?

Greetz,
GNmixing

----------


## Banned

de SCX500 heeft een gelijke output als de winner ( scheelt weinig ) dat komt door een BETERE OPTIEK !

Hij heeft meer kleuren en het is mogelijk om halve kleuren te maken !

Heeft ook meer en mooiere gobo's !

Heeft een dimmer funktie ! 

Weegt lichter en is kompakter PLUS er staat MARTIN op !

Wat wil je nog meer ?

Heb ze beide gehad en de MArtin is echt stukken beter !

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Geeft de 600 dan nog meer licht dan de Winner? 

Greetzzz en cheersss

----------


## Banned

ik denk zoals ik de 500 ken een stuk meer licht als de winner !!!!

Maar voorlopig is hij er nog niet wordt pas in het nieuwejaar !!!! 

De SCX600 zal tussen de 400 en 500 kosten !!! EN heeftndraaiende gobo's !!!

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Ik waarschijnlijk morgen kijken voor de martin mania scx-500 en de jb-systems winner. Zijn er nog dingen waar ik op moet letten? Of hebben jullie nog vragen voor mijn die ik dan weer kan stellen. Het geld is er om een scan te kopen dusszzz. Jullie horen morgen of ik hem heb gekocht of niet. Als ik hem koop zal ik wel een prewieuw schrijver erover. De scan word alleen gebruikt voor mijn slaapkamer 17 vierkante meter. En misschien een paar keer in het jaar een klassefeest 30 man. Controller welke adviseren jullie?

Greetzz en cheersss
Oja, op de licht tafel moeten minimaal 8 * par kunnen 2 a 4 martin scans.

----------


## gnmixing

En de vergelijking tussen een SCX500 en de Irock 6S van JBsystems?
Of zit die meer op gelijke hoogte met de SCX 600?

Greetz

----------


## Banned

Kijk ook gelijk wat je ervoor betaalt ......

SCX500 kost 226,80 en de Winner 217,35

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Eindelijk komt martin met een product voor mensen met een wat lager budget (ik onderandere[:I])

Slimme zet van hun :Wink:

----------


## DJ_matthias

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> 
> Kijk ook gelijk wat je ervoor betaalt ......
> 
> SCX500 kost 226,80 en de Winner 217,35



dan moet jij mij maar eens zeggen waar jij die SCX500 zo goedkoop haalt!
ik heb hier een foldertje van evdv (distributeur martin belgie) waarin
de SCX500 voor 329.00 staat aangeduid!

waar haal jij hem voor 100 euro goedkoper dan??

greetzzzz

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Ik wil ff zeggen dat ik niet naar die winkel ben geweest. Want het scheelde zo'n pak een beet 80 duur uit. Duur geintje dus ik ben maar niet gegaan.

Greetz een cheerss

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Heeft iemand nog foto's van het binnenwerk van de scx-500. Ben gewoon benieuw hoe dat eruit ziet. 

Greetzz en cheersss

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Ja ik alweer. Ik heb laats heb ik 2 winners in actie gezien. Gestuurd door een showtec licht desk pro 136. De lj zat zelf uit zijn neus te eten en liet ook geen programmetje lopen dus stonden de scan over 20 meter stil tegen de muur te schijnen. Ik vond a de gobo's niet mooi (ja er heeft ff en showtje gedraaid) en b de kleuren ook niet en c om de gobo heen zag ik allemaal strooi licht. Is dat ook bij de martin mania scx-500. 

Greetzzz en cheersss

----------


## VERVALLEN

Dat zal je bij de martin niet hebben! Die zijn veel beter qua optiek en binnenafwerking! Ook de gebruikte componenten (motoren, sturing, transformatoren) zijn van veel betere kwaliteit tov die van JB-Systems!

----------


## Van_Diemen

Weet iemand toevallig of de 500 een aparte shutter heeft of dat dit via het gobowheel gebeurt..?

En als we dan toch bezig zijn...wat de strobe snelheid is?

----------


## Baszza91

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ-Martin_
> 
> Dat zal je bij de martin niet hebben! Die zijn veel beter qua optiek en binnenafwerking! Ook de gebruikte componenten (motoren, sturing, transformatoren) zijn van veel betere kwaliteit tov die van JB-Systems!



Hallo,

Oke bedankt voor het antwoord. Het is nu voor mij vrijwel zeker dat ik een 500 ga kopen. Alleen nog ff in het echt zien, en m'n pa overtuigen en als alles goed gaat heb ik um. Het geld is er al wel.

Greetzzz en cheerss

----------


## laserguy

> citaatat zal je bij de martin niet hebben! Die zijn veel beter qua optiek en binnenafwerking! Ook de gebruikte componenten (motoren, sturing, transformatoren) zijn van veel betere kwaliteit tov die van JB-Systems!



En waar baseren wij ons dan op behalve het subjectieve gevoel Martin=goed en JB=niet goed? Heb je ze beiden al uit elkaar gehaald met de nodige kennis van elektronica en componententypes?
Optiek: akkoord
Motoren: niet akkoord
Sturing: niet akkoord
Transformator: niet akkoord

----------


## VERVALLEN

> citaat:_Geplaatst door laserguy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaatat zal je bij de martin niet hebben! Die zijn veel beter qua optiek en binnenafwerking! Ook de gebruikte componenten (motoren, sturing, transformatoren) zijn van veel betere kwaliteit tov die van JB-Systems!
> ...




Dan toch raar dat ne kannis van mij met zijn winner II qua lamp en transfo enorm veel problemen heeft gekend!
Ik heb de mania scan van martin in werking gezien bij EVDV, en ook het binnenwerk gezien (helaas geen foto's van). En er zit uiteraard meer in dan in een winnertje!
Ik ja JB niet afbreken he, want de winner scans is een van hun 'beste' die ze in hun gamma hebben qua prijs / kwaliteitsverhouding. Maar toch ... martin doet het fijner en beter! Heeft mooiere gobo's veel mooiere kleuren, diepe warme kleuren die bij JB helaas niet te vinden zijn.
Wat dienst naverkoop betreft qua onderhoud en vervangonderdelen ... met martin zal je véél sneller geholpen zijn tov JB. 

Greets

----------


## laserguy

> citaatan toch raar dat ne kannis van mij met zijn winner II qua lamp en transfo enorm veel problemen heeft gekend!



Dat is er dan eentje die er last van heeft tegen zoveel die er geen last van hebben... hoeveel mensen hebben problemen gehad met hun hoofdjes van Martin? Je kunt geen besluiten trekken bij een steekproef op basis van 1 toestel (n=1, zie statistiek).
Martin doet zeker de bewegingen NIET fijner (ik heb ze hier ook en ook een Winner gehad) en bij tragere snelheden schokken de motortjes ook. Ze hebben meer gobo's en inderdaad meer kleuren en inderdaad zowel de lichte als de diepe kleuren.
Wat service betreft: niet akkoord! Alle herstellingen die ik dit jaar heb laten uitvoeren aan toestellen van klanten door de hersteldienst van JB waren BINNEN de week hersteld! Het probleem is niet de hersteldienst maar de onderdelenvoorraad ervan. Bij JB hebben ze bijna alles op voorraad liggen en dat werkt lekker snel.

----------


## Banned

de trillende bewegingen bij langzame moves van de SCX500 is op te lossen door de nieuwe firmware van MArtin te installeren. Er zit een bug in de software !

Dat is het voordeel vcan Martin daar wordt continu updates gemaakt voor verbetering van de scan !

De nieuwe serie Mania's heeft daar geen last meer van .

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> 
> de trillende bewegingen bij langzame moves van de SCX500 is op te lossen door de nieuwe firmware van MArtin te installeren. Er zit een bug in de software !
> 
> Dat is het voordeel vcan Martin daar wordt continu updates gemaakt voor verbetering van de scan !
> 
> De nieuwe serie Mania's heeft daar geen last meer van .



Mag ik vragen hoe je de firmware kunt updaten op een scan?
Heb zelf geen scx500, maar het is wel interessant om te weten :Smile:

----------


## mustang

Version 1.1, 2005-10-21

Macros (pre-programmed shows) added - can be selected via DMX. 

Pan/tilt invert added, increasing synchronized movement options in multiple 
installations. 

Improved performance in auto-trigger mode. 

Tracking algorithms improved, giving enhanced tracking movement. 

Effects speed control curve more linear, allowing easier DMX control of effects 
speed. 

Fixes a bug that caused the DMX data LED to wait for several seconds before 
changing to the correct status if the DMX cable was connected or disconnected. 

Fixes a bug that made it possible for resets to fail when controlling by DMX if a 
reset command was sent while the color or gobo wheel was set to continuous 
rotation. 
Download MU3 file

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Version 1.0.0, 2005-05-20

Initial version.

Download MU3 file

Ga even langs je dealer voor een update.

----------


## laserguy

> citaat:de trillende bewegingen bij langzame moves van de SCX500 is op te lossen door de nieuwe firmware van MArtin te installeren. Er zit een bug in de software



Dat is dan het voordeel van JB: die verkopen geen scans met een bug in de software!

----------


## Banned

als je de eerste serie's van de winner bekijkt is het nog meer een nachtmerrie om die problemen op te lossen heeft JB een hele scan opnieuw ontworpen !!!

Martin doet het  met een nwe software die GRATIS te downloaden is !! 

De update van JB is een heel nieuwe scan mocht je de oude hebben moet je een nieuwe kopen toch heel wat duurder dan een gratis firmwaretje !

Als je niet zelf kunt updaten kun je bij je Martin dealer dit geheel gratis laten doen ! 

Bij de nieuwe zending scans is het al gedaan !

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Hoe kan ja dan zelf je scan updaten. Welke snoer + programma heb je daarvoor nodig? En kan je die show voor de 500 die op de site van martin staan dan ook zo uploaden naar de scan en met min 4 scan afspelen?

Greetzz en cheersss

----------


## mustang

*Firmware /hard boot uploads*
It is possible to upload new firmware to the Mania SCX500 via the data IN
connector using, for example, an uploader such as the Martin MP-2
Uploader, or a PC using a Martin DABS interface device and suitable
software. The latest version of the Mania SCX500 firmware is available in
the Support area of the Martin website at http://www.martin.com
If the Mania SCX500 will not accept normal firmware uploads, it can be
forced to accept an upload by starting it in hard boot mode. To start in
hard boot mode, hold both the Mode button and the X100 button pressed
in while powering on the fixture. When the Mania SCX500 is in hard boot
mode, the data LED blinks.
If you are not sure how to carry out uploads, your Martin dealer will be
able to give advice or carry out the upload for you.

Dit kan eventueel ook via de Martin Lightjockey kaart, als de Martin Software Uploader 5.7 aanwezig is. Echter wel eerst je programma Lightjockey afsluiten, anders is je dmx-uitgang niet beschikbaar en zal het niet functioneren.[8D]

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Heeft iemand ze al in z'n bezit?
Ben namelijk van plan om er 2 aan te schaffen, en wil toch wel graag zien hoe ze het doen naast wat parretjes, dus als iemand foto's heeft...

Posten please :Wink:

----------


## wout

We hebben ondertussen onze scans en de freekie aangekregen en zijn nu vollop aan het testen.
Nu lukt dat allemaal heel goed alleen als we gaan werken met macro's is het wat minder :Confused:  
Als we een macro instellen (vb: circular) maakt deze zijn circelbeweging niet af en vertrekt hij terug van zijn begin positie. Terwijl we aan het instellen zijn werkt de beweging wel juist maar als we de show opslaan en dan afspelen loopt het fout.
Hoe zit het juist met de fade en wait time bij het gebruik van macro's?
We hebben al veel geprobeert maar met onze circular macro kunnen we dus geen continue vloeiende beweging maken tot nu. 
Iemand een idee waar we een fout maken?

Het klinkt mss wel even onduidelijk maar hoop toch dat er iemand kan helpen :Big Grin:

----------


## dj freeze

ik heb nog een aantal vraagjes over de martin mania scx500

ik las dat ze te koop zijn voor ongeveer 230 euro.. waar is dat??? dan ga ik er gelijk om :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

en over de strobo functie, werkt dit nou met een shutter of..??

alvast bedankt

dj freeze

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

De scans verkopen zo goed dat ze met de prijzen om hoog zijn gegaan. Ze kosten nu een kleine  260 ps bij die ene winkel die jij bedoelt.

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## Max

> Hallo,
> 
> De scans verkopen zo goed dat ze met de prijzen om hoog zijn gegaan. Ze kosten nu een kleine  260 ps bij die ene winkel die jij bedoelt.
> 
> Greetzz en cheerss



Klopt, alle prijzen van Martin zijn helaas omhoog gegaan.

Ben ik weer niet te laat met de Atomic  :Mad: !

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Ik  ben nu pas serieus naar basis verlichting aan het kijken. Als ik 2 a 4 scans heb (je weet wel welke) wat zou de maximale wattage mogen zijn van de pars? En maakt het dan nog iets uit par 64 of 54 of short of lang?

greetzz en cheerss

----------


## Max

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik ben nu pas serieus naar basis verlichting aan het kijken. Als ik 2 a 4 scans heb (je weet wel welke) wat zou de maximale wattage mogen zijn van de pars? En maakt het dan nog iets uit par 64 of 54 of short of lang?
> 
> greetzz en cheerss



Een logische volgorde zou zijn: Eérst basis verlichting en daarna pas effect verlichting.

De Par 56 is toch wel dé standaard par voor drive-in werk. Voordeel van de Short versie is dat ze lekker compact zijn, persoonlijk vindt ik ze er alleen niet uitzien. dat is dan ook de reden waarom ik zelf de lange versie gebruik. Voordeel van de Par-56 Long versie is dat je er ook raylight lampjes in kunt gebruiken in tegenstelling tot de korte versie.
Voordeel van de Raylight lampjes is dat ze meer licht geven (500w. ipv 300w.) en goedkoper in aanschaf zijn. Echter vindt ik ze wat minder road proof dan de standaard persglas lampen.

Een andere optie zou zijn Par 64, maar voor de eerder genoemde Martin scans zijn deze niet aan te raden aangezien het effect van de scans dan geheel weg valt. In dit geval is Par-56, en dan de 300w. versie in combinatie met de SCX-500 scans prima!

----------


## Baszza91

Oke, tja ik weet dat het een rare volgorde is. Maar nu zijn zo duur en mss over een tijdje als ik basis heb nog duurder daarom.

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## Baszza91

Oke, ik heb het volgende setje gevonden laat maar horen van wat ik beter of anders kan doen.

Par 56 short 300 watt

----------


## Baszza91

Oke, ik heb het volgende setje gevonden laat maar horen van wat ik beter of anders kan doen.

Par 56 short 300 watt 
Multidim MKII 
Statief 

Wat zou ik hier aan dit rijtje kun vervangen door iets anders. Ja ik zou voor een t-4 kunnen gaan maar naar mijn idee bied een aparte dimmer meer mogelijkheden.

Greetzzz en cheerss

----------


## Max

> Oke, ik heb het volgende setje gevonden laat maar horen van wat ik beter of anders kan doen.
> 
> Par 56 short 300 watt 
> Multidim MKII 
> Statief 
> 
> Wat zou ik hier aan dit rijtje kun vervangen door iets anders. Ja ik zou voor een t-4 kunnen gaan maar naar mijn idee bied een aparte dimmer meer mogelijkheden.
> 
> Greetzzz en cheerss



Persoonlijk zou ik voor de T4 DMX-bar gaan, kost wellis waar wat meer maar werkt naar mijn mening stukken fijner als een los dimpack. Voordeel van de T4 is dat je hem snel op een statiefje prikt, verder kan je hem gemakkelijk  aan de truss hangen door twee G-haken. De T4 kan net als de Multidim MKII dimmen én switchen, kortom: Multifunctioneel.

Ps. Vergeet de Par-56 lampen niet voor de behuizing! Persoonlijk zou ik voor de 300w. MFL versie van GE gaan.

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Ik heb eens lopen rekenen :Frown:  . Ik ben van plan om eerst maar eens te helpen bij een grote drive-in. Ervaring opdoen maar vooral naamsbekendheid. Van mijn kranten wijk koop ik mijn scans en acc. Als ik zelf een show moet geven dan huur ik de parren gewoon hier. Veel goedkoper voor mij. Want ik kan niet en scans en parren doen. Waarrom juist zelf scan en niet parren. Omdat je met de scans zelf (thuis) veel meer progjes thuis kan doen en met de parren niet. Ikzelf vind scan ook veel mooier dan parren. Als het zover is, dan huur ik de  parren. Dan kan ik ook aan de groote van het feest zien wat het aantal benodigde parren is. In het begin is voor mijn veel makkelijker. Die statieven waar de parren om moeten te komen nemen zo veel ruimte in op mijn slaapkamer. Oke, hij is wel groot maar.... Mijn kamer is geen opslag plaats. Reden genoeg dus om alleen voor scan te gaan een bij een feest parren te huren. 

Greetzz en cheerss
Ps: gaat de shutter nou met een aparte wiel of niet?
Ps2: heeft iemand nog foto's van deze scan, zoja post ze dan a.u.b. :Smile:

----------


## marcel

> Maar freekie wordt afgeraden .... de 2510 is ideaal voor deze scan omdat er diverse shows op de site zijn van Martin geprogrammeerd op minimaal 4 scans ! Ideaal voor drive in show of losse verhuur : iedere boerenpummel zonder papieren kan dit bedienen en heeft een super show



Iemand ervaring met de setup van 4x SCX-500 en de 2510 controller met de standaard shows van de Martin website?

Ben namelijk opzoek naar een leuk lichtsetje dat door werkelijk iedereen te bedienen moet zijn (lees: barpersoneel die hun tijd hard nodig hebben om de gasten te voorzien van drank  :Wink:  )

Marcel

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Aangezien de vraag of de scx-500 scan een aparte shutter heeft vaak langskomt heb ik iemand gecontact en die zei (ik heb het ook via de cam gezien :Smile:  ) dat hij GEEN aparte shutter heeft. Bij deze

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## Mars2005

> Hallo,
> 
> Aangezien de vraag of de scx-500 scan een aparte shutter heeft vaak langskomt heb ik iemand gecontact en die zei (ik heb het ook via de cam gezien ) dat hij GEEN aparte shutter heeft. Bij deze
> 
> Greetzz en cheerss



Dat was ik  :Wink: ,

Hij heeft dus geen aparte shutter, 
Ook de strobo-functie werkt door middel van het draaien van het gobowiel, van een open plek, naar een dichte plek op het wiel. Hier door is het ook niet mogelijk om tijdens de strobo functie een gobo te gebruiken.

Verder zit ik alleen een beetje met de besturing van al mijn licht-apparatuur. Ik werk nu nog met een Showtec Scanmaster 2 MKII. Maar aangezien ik nu ook een stoboscoop en wat parren heb, werkt dit niet zo fijn. 
Weet/heeft er iemand een besturing die meer mogelijkheden biedt en ook geschikt is als ik mijn "verzameling" ga uitbereiden met eventueel meer scans/parren/moving heads

----------


## marcel

Nog even een aanvullend vraagje ...

Is er iemand die de scx-500 gebruikt in stand alone mode (evt in master/slave optie), en hoe bevalt die stand alone functie dan?

Marcel

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Ik presenteer met trots dat ik eindelijk 2 * Martin Mania Scx-500 scans in mijn bezit heb :Big Grin:  :Cool:   :Big Grin:   :Smile:   :Big Grin:  . Zo dat wou ik ff kwijt. Nu is het wachten nog op de Scanmaster 3 die al besteld is (hoop dat die deze week nog binnen is bij mij). Toen ik ze had uitgepakt was het eerste wat ik deed, het binnenwerk bekijken :Wink:  . Ik heb al een jaar gezocht naar foto's van het binnenwerk, maar niet gevonden. De'r zit geen drol in :Frown:  . Omdat iedereen zei dat het een super optiek heeft (heeft het ook hoor) had ik verwacht dat het helemaal vol zat met lensen en zo maar nu hoor. Het enige wat je ziet zijn de Lamp>kleurenwiel>gobowiel>bollelens>focuslens>spie  gel. Meer niet. Aangezet, gelijk op stand 901 gezet (sound to light) en een lekker nummertje erbij (kerncraft 400- ohohohohohoh). Eerste reactie: wow, ze zijn RETESNEL. Tweede reactie: wat een mooi kleuren. Na een halfuurtje gedraaid te hebben (de scan dan) is de buiten kant niet echt noemens waardig warm geworden. Mijn dataflower (250 watt) word zelfs met extra ventilatortje veel warmen aan de buitenkant. Momenteel staan ze in Master>Slave modus, Auto trig of Music trig nog geen dmx. Een nadeel: de ingebouwde microfoon is niet gevoelig genoeg voor mijn slaapkamer. Muziek moet te hard (volgens mijn pa en ma :Frown:  )om een mooie show te krijgen op geluid.





> Nog even een aanvullend vraagje ...
> 
> Is er iemand die de scx-500 gebruikt in stand alone mode (evt in master/slave optie), en hoe bevalt die stand alone functie dan?
> 
> Marcel



Nou, ik gebruik nu nog de scans in Master>Slave modus. Als je muziek lekker hard kan zetten krijg je er wel een mooi show uit hoor. Het begint wel na een tijdje saai te worden omdat je zelf niks kan veranderen daaraan. De gobo's en kleuren komen vrijsnel voordat ze weer gaan. Pan / tilt word ook goed gebruikt. Ook de strobo komt er wel eens in voor. Dimmer, als je telkens de figuurtjes gaat volgen kan mss wel een dimmer ontdekken maar het gaat zo snel :Big Grin:  . In Master>Slave doet de Slave precies de Master na. Als je een scan hebt met software versie 1.1 heb je ook de optie om pan / tilt te inverteren. Helaas heb ik nog de 1.0 versie, ik ga die hoop ik binnenkort laten omzetten naar 1.1. De Auto trig modus gebruik ik als ik geen muziek meer mag draaien. Is wel een leuke modus, maar net zoals de Music trig begint hij na een tijdje saai te worden.

Dus voor vragen en of foto's: laat maar horen, ik weet alleen nog niet hoe ze op dmx reageren omdat ik nog geen tafel heb (is al wel besteld).

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## stekelvarke

Aangezien je zelf geen foto's van de binnekant hebt gevonden kan je er zelf misschien van nemen?
verder gefeliciteerd met je aankoop  :Smile:

----------


## Baszza91

> Aangezien je zelf geen foto's van de binnekant hebt gevonden kan je er zelf misschien van nemen?
> verder gefeliciteerd met je aankoop



Ik heb al foto's gemaakt, maar dit is het Licht forum en niet Licht forum foto's. Dus ik kan hier geen foto's plaatsen (wel links zit ik me net te bedenken). Ik heb vandaag tog tijd zat dus ik maak nog wel ff een paar foto's van de binnenkant.

@ Stekelvarke: Bedankt

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## DJ_marc

Ik heb zelf nu 1 martin mania scanner door het budget. Maar ik vind het een leuk ding om mee te spelen. Je kunt er veel mee. Ik heb dan de Martin samen met een Showtec scanmaster 3. Het werkt perfect je kunt in die showtec veel programeren. 

Ik zat zo door dit forum heen te lezen en dan heb ik toch nog wat opmerkingen en vragen:

Ik las dat de scanner zijn bewegingen niet af maakt. Ja bij mij is dat ook zo als je de speed fader op ze snelst zet. Als je de fader langzamer zit dan maakt hij ze wel af zolang je alles goed hebt ingesteld. 

Zelf vind ik ook dat hij mooie gobo's heeft en mooie heldere kleuren. De lichtopbrengst is reuze.

Maar dan mijn vraagje:

Ik las de je de scanner gratis kon laten updaten  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  . Ja oke maar waar. Ik woon dan zelf in Gelderland.

Weet iemand een bedrijf die dat gratis doet.

M.V.G. marc.

----------


## Baszza91

Ik moet mijn scans ook nog laten uploaden, en ik doe dat bij mijn dealer. 

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## TLAproductions

kan iemand een videootje maken van deze tov van een andere scanner bv roboscan 812 
ben van plan 24 (budget) scannertjes bij te kopen
ik kan 2de hands 812's kopen aan dezelfde prijs voor een nieuwe scx 500 ...

----------


## seppe30

en wat heb je nu gedaan ben ook aan het twijfelen tussen scx 500 of scx600 of occasies 812 van martin 
ie heeft er ervaring met deze scan's

----------


## Didier

> en wat heb je nu gedaan ben ook aan het twijfelen tussen scx 500 of scx600 of occasies 812 van martin 
> ie heeft er ervaring met deze scan's



Ik heb ervaring met alle 3 de scans:
*SCX500*: Vond ik persoonlijk te weinig lichtopbrengst hebben, dus verkocht.
*OCC812*: Toch al iets ouder, daardoor af en toe toch wat gebreken, veel lawaai, lichtopbrengst matig. Daarom verkocht.
*SCX600*: Voldoende lichtopbrengst voor mijn doeleinden (feesten/bruiloften tot 150 personen), daarom nog steeds in bezit.  :Cool:

----------


## seppe30

bedankt didier 
voor het antwoord ik zelf heb enkel ervaring met the winner 
daarmee dat ik wat raad wou

----------

